# duncun injury



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

On GAC on espn 103.3 they are saying Spurs officals say Duncum could be out for the playoffs i dont believe it but you never know.


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

If that's true that changes the whole dynamics for the playoffs. But I will believe it when I see it.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

If this is true, the Suns will probaly be in the Finals.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Wow...this is kinda the opposite of what Pop says. He says Duncan will be back in time for the playoffs and maybe even some regular season games, but you never know with Pop. One thing for sure though, Duncan has started treadmill work. That's a very good sign for the spurs. Feel free to discuss it on the spurs' board with us.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

This would be good for the Mavs but bad for the Spurs. We would have a great chance at going to the finals.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Spurs notebook: Duncan to start work on treadmill this week
> 
> Web Posted: 03/28/2005 12:00 AM CST
> 
> ...


http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/.../MYSA032805.6E.BKNspurs.duncan.17e890aa5.html


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/.../MYSA032805.6E.BKNspurs.duncan.17e890aa5.html


 Yeah, that sounded like typical ESPN baseless speculation.


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

...well of he is, thank Spurs are in deep sh...t!


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

This shows a lot, that ankle is ****ing huge!


----------

